# advice please, quickly



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I have just taken my first dose of the Phospho-soda #### for my colonoscopy tomorrow. first let me say YUK!Anyway, I need to know how long it takes to get the full benefit. And could you guys that have done it tell me how much of it did you have to take? I read on the bottle that for adults it's from 4-9 teaspoons. My doc wrote down to take 1 tablespoon full in 6oz of gingerale 6 times! I start at 4, then 4:10 then 4:20. then again at 6pm, 6:10 & then 6:20.Does this seem too much? There are just about 3 teaspoons in a tablespoon so if I were to follow my docs instructions I would be taking 18 teaspoons. Double the highest dose on the bottle.I dont' want to cause any undue pain to myself above what I am already going to get.It's been 5 minutes and my stomach is already starting to rumble. Does that seem a little quick??Thanks for the advice, but I do need it quick before I have to start more of it at 6pm.


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

i had to take one bottle{small one} one night,then another 24 hours laterim ibs-d and for some strange reason the 2 bottles took forever to work,i didnt even get cleaned out as i should have,i think it rumbling allready is a good sign,i think its supose to work fairly quick.anyways,once you get through this the worse part is over.


----------

